# currently in shed bonding



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

I have all 3 bunnies in the shed now for 3 hours. There was so much humping, chasing and fur pulling that I decided to put them in a small section of the shed. so we have all been sitinv in this small area for about an hour and nothing is happening! Al 3 were sitting perfectly still and not moving. Pickle's was terrified. She's a nervous bunny anyway. Just this minute I have opened up the shed again. Someone just thumped there. Amos and millie are always doing that! Will update later.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Sounds like its going ok

I would keep them in the small bit for a while and gradually increase the size. The more room they have, the more they tend to chase


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Ooh hope it goes well hun!!!


----------

